# Phone Running 100% after a full charge



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Running CM 1.6.1.

I've been noticing that after charging my phone to 100% and then unplugging it, Spare Parts will report that my phone is running 100% of the time until I reboot the phone.

Has anyone seen this before?
Does anyone know how I can track down which app/process is causing this?

The only other thing that looks suspicious is that the "dialer" is listed under Network Usage.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Turn off assisted dialing, should also help with battery life. Menu > Settings > Phone >


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks but that's not a CM setting.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Im pretty sure all phones have assisted dialing, what rom you use shouldn't have anything to do with it. It will be in your dialer settings...

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Im pretty sure all phones have assisted dialing, what rom you use shouldn't have anything to do with it. It will be in your dialer settings...
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Still don't see it. What's assisted dialing?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I dont use it, but as far as i gather, It will auto put in country and area codes for you

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Misread the OP.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> The battery dropping after a reboot after being unplugged has to deal with how the phone charges. After the phone charges to 100% it stops charging until it drops down to %90 (It continues to say its at %100 during this process) then slowly charges back to %100 then drops back to %90 and will continue to do this until unplugged. This helps increase the life of the battery by not forcing juice into it while it is at %100 and cannot be stopped. To ensure a %100 charge, turn off your phone. Plug it in and when the light turns green unplug it for 10 seconds then plug it back in (The light should now be orange again). Keep repeating until once you unplug and re-plug it back in the light stays green. That is how you know the battery is at %100.


Thanks for the help, but this has nothing to do with my post.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> Thanks for the help, but this has nothing to do with my post.


Sorry about that =P.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Sorry about that =P.


haha... it's all good. I've done that I few times myself. I appreciate the fact that you tried to help, though!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Is the battery draining quickly when it reports it running at 100%? Also is it lagging any at all?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

No lag and the battery is draining quicker than normal. For me, normal is 3% an hour. It will drain at 5% an hour until I reboot. Last night, I did a battery pull and the issue did not manifest itself today. The issue might be gone but I'm going to continue to monitor.

It seems that rebooting doesn't necessarily put the phone back at its "normal" state as a hard power cycle would. My brother's tbolt was vibrating, nonstop, while he was on calls. Rebooting did nothing to solve the issue but a battery pull seemed to solve it. So, I tried a battery pull yesterday.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skinien said:


> No lag and the battery is draining quicker than normal. For me, normal is 3% an hour. It will drain at 5% an hour until I reboot. Last night, I did a battery pull and the issue did not manifest itself today. The issue might be gone but I'm going to continue to monitor.
> 
> It seems that rebooting doesn't necessarily put the phone back at its "normal" state as a hard power cycle would. My brother's tbolt was vibrating, nonstop, while he was on calls. Rebooting did nothing to solve the issue but a battery pull seemed to solve it. So, I tried a battery pull yesterday.


That is strange. What kernel are you using just curious?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That is strange. What kernel are you using just curious?


The stock CM 1.6.1 kernel.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skinien said:


> The stock CM 1.6.1 kernel.


Have you tried a different kernel since you noticed this happening? Or even CM 1.7?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Have you tried a different kernel since you noticed this happening? Or even CM 1.7?


1.7 gave me audio issues. I'll see if the problem went away by doing the battery pull. If not, I think I'll check out the latest leanKernel. Thanks.


----------

